# Pets being poisoned



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Last night I caught a Cypriot throwing poison in a sardine can, (I have heard that this seems the favourite container), over our wall. I recognised him but couldn't get around to catch him. I spoke to the counsel office this morning and all I got was a shrug of the shoulders, even though I could identify the guy

It does make you wonder why we come here. I have 2 cats, both fully jabbed, chipped, ticked etc etc and a 15 week old puppy, fully jabbed, wormed, ticked etc etc. 

What is it about this bunch that they get their kicks from killing harmless animals!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Leyland2012 said:


> Last night I caught a Cypriot throwing poison in a sardine can, (I have heard that this seems the favourite container), over our wall. I recognised him but couldn't get around to catch him. I spoke to the counsel office this morning and all I got was a shrug of the shoulders, even though I could identify the guy
> 
> It does make you wonder why we come here. I have 2 cats, both fully jabbed, chipped, ticked etc etc and a 15 week old puppy, fully jabbed, wormed, ticked etc etc.
> 
> What is it about this bunch that they get their kicks from killing harmless animals!


It happens in Spain etc. etc. etc. as well, Leyland 

Originally Posted by baldilocks 
When we picked Scruffy up off the street he was in a disgustingly filthy state having been shot, the bullet in passing through his left rear leg, had broken the femur. Much of his fur was in a thick wad on his back and had to be cut off and he had smaller wads all over. Scruffy he definitely was and after a good shampoo and general tidy up, he was still scruffy, so that is his name.

Our vet inspected him before we picked him up and proclaimed him free from disease and his only problems were neglect, starvation, the broken leg and worms. He operated and pinned the leg, we nursed him back to health gave his leg physiotherapy and with love and care, he is the most wondeful adoring animal you could ever hope to meet. 

There is now a Scruffy photo album
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - baldilocks's Album: Scruffy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The council can't do anything about it Leyland but as it is illegal you should go to the police about it or the government vet.


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The council can't do anything about it Leyland but as it is illegal you should go to the police about it or the government vet.


I just thought that they would, (or should), be interested in someone in their area that is acting dangerously, (it doesn't have to be an animal that picks up this stuff). I will drop in to the police and see what they say but since it is not on the motorway and it does not involve racing around with blue lights on I doubt if anything will be done


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I hate the sweeping generalisations using "they": "What is it about this bunch that they get their kicks from killing harmless animals!"

I am positive that the majority of Cypriots do not partake in this illegal activity.

In the example you gave it sounds to me like a specific poisoning attempt targeted at you. You might want to think on the reason for that.

Whatever the reason it does not mitigates the crime.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I hate the sweeping generalisations using "they": "What is it about this bunch that they get their kicks from killing harmless animals!"
> 
> I am positive that the majority of Cypriots do not partake in this illegal activity.
> 
> ...


I really cant see any reason that make it ok to take law in own hands and poison pets. 

And I think "they" in this case ment the group of idiots doing this, whatever nationality


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I really cant see any reason that make it ok to take law in own hands and poison pets.
> 
> And I think "they" in this case ment the group of idiots doing this, whatever nationality
> 
> ...


Anders,

At no time did I suggest that it was OK to act this way, in fact I clearly stated the opposite, which makes me sure you weren't aiming that comment at me.

Pete


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pete, Anders is correct, I have many good Cypriot friends. Friendships I have formed over the course of 30 years coming here. I have only 3 months ago moved to Mandria and have not had a bad word said. The mindless, sadistic idiots that are doing this around the area, (yes, this occasion is not a once off in the village), are giving pulling the reputation of the majority down.

By the way, the police were not interested, say the matter is common on the island and it is hard to prosecute! So next time I catch someone doing it I will deal with it in a manner appropiately.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Leyland2012 said:


> Pete, Anders is correct, I have many good Cypriot friends. Friendships I have formed over the course of 30 years coming here. I have only 3 months ago moved to Mandria and have not had a bad word said. The mindless, sadistic idiots that are doing this around the area, (yes, this occasion is not a once off in the village), are giving pulling the reputation of the majority down.
> 
> By the way, the police were not interested, say the matter is common on the island and it is hard to prosecute! So next time I catch someone doing it I will deal with it in a manner appropiately.


Exactly my view of it.

I did not aim at you Pete, just expressing my feelings on the matter.

This is really a part of the culture in southern Europe where dogs are mostly considered as expendable and not pets. The same problem exist in Spain, Porugal and many other countries.


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I formulated another post for this strange thread but discovered that if you accidentally press Backspace while viewing the preview, it loses the entire new message.

I can't be bothered to recreate the entire answer which focussed on the oddity of people criticising what I posted and then going on to make the same point!

I will however draw your attention by expanding the point I made which has been ignored. I've not heard of people putting poison over other people's walls randomly for fun. There is usually a revenge motive for this sort of action based on some annoyance. Has the original poster anything to think about that they or their pets may have done?

I will add that this is no attempt to justify such a cruel action but merely to try and put a perspective on what might be the cause. I state this before someone else feels the compulsion to criticise me.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Leyland2012 said:


> Last night I caught a Cypriot throwing poison in a sardine can, (I have heard that this seems the favourite container), over our wall. I recognised him but couldn't get around to catch him. I spoke to the counsel office this morning and all I got was a shrug of the shoulders, even though I could identify the guy
> 
> It does make you wonder why we come here. I have 2 cats, both fully jabbed, chipped, ticked etc etc and a 15 week old puppy, fully jabbed, wormed, ticked etc etc.
> 
> What is it about this bunch that they get their kicks from killing harmless animals!


A fellow volunteer at Paws dog shelter, had her dog fatally poisoned last week in Mandria, the poison was put onto a piece of meat and just left. She just managed to put her foot on it as another of her dogs was going to grab it.

As she was racing to the vets with her poor dog having a seizure on the back seat, the police stopped her for speeding, they were unconcerned about the dog on the back seat and the fact that she was upset.

Cyprus Voice for Animals are holding a peaceful demonstration on Tuesday @ 9am at the Nicosia Conference Centre to hand in a petition about the treatment and abuse of pets in Europe.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> A fellow volunteer at Paws dog shelter, had her dog fatally poisoned last week in Mandria, the poison was put onto a piece of meat and just left. She just managed to put her foot on it as another of her dogs was going to grab it.
> 
> As she was racing to the vets with her poor dog having a seizure on the back seat, the police stopped her for speeding, they were unconcerned about the dog on the back seat and the fact that she was upset.
> 
> Cyprus Voice for Animals are holding a peaceful demonstration on Tuesday @ 9am at the Nicosia Conference Centre to hand in a petition about the treatment and abuse of pets in Europe.


I am told that Pafiakos sell syringes with an antidote that you can keep at home in the fridge for immediate treatment to keep the animal alive till you can get it to a vets. Also a snake bite treatment. I am going to make enquiries to find out more.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> I formulated another post for this strange thread but discovered that if you accidentally press Backspace while viewing the preview, it loses the entire new message.
> 
> I can't be bothered to recreate the entire answer which focussed on the oddity of people criticising what I posted and then going on to make the same point!
> 
> ...



My opinion is that this is the new craze at the moment, this is the 3rd case I have heard recently where poison has been put in a garden where pets live and they have died. 

I think we all have to be on our guard against these dispicable, insane low life.

If I manage to catch one doing it I shall force feed that person their own special poison cocktail, lovingly prepared.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

One of the great tragedies of life in many Mediterranean lands. The sad thing is that everybody can be tarred with the same brush and that is absolutely not the case.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I am told that Pafiakos sell syringes with an antidote that you can keep at home in the fridge for immediate treatment to keep the animal alive till you can get it to a vets. Also a snake bite treatment. I am going to make enquiries to find out more.


That was the first thing I went out to buy, i got mine from D&N Vets, It think it was about €32 for both treatments. I take them with me everytime I go out walking. 
The other good thing is that the directions for use are written on a separate note which they also give you. Brilliant idea, as you would be in such a panic.


----------

